# Neue P9 und E8 Netzteile



## ile (7. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für die neuen Straight Power E8- und die neuen Dark Power P9-Netzteile und zwar vor allem in Hinblick auf die Lautstärke (Interessant, da verbesserte Lüftersteuerung und sogar Entkopplung beim E8 ). Deshalb würde ich gerne Minimal- und Maximaldrehzahlen der Lüfter folgender NTs erfahren:

DARK POWER PROp9 650W

STRAIGHT POWERE8 700W

STRAIGHT POWERE8 600W

STRAIGHT POWERE8 CM 680W


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

Bekomme ich noch eine Antwort?


----------



## Kaktus (10. November 2010)

Da in allen Geräten der be quiet! UCS Silent Wing verbaut ist, kannst du dich nach dessen Drehzahlen richten. Sind in den Netzteilen nicht anders, nur das die 1500 1/min sicherlich nicht ausgeschöpft werden.


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

Ja, aber das nutzt mir ja nichts - schließlich möchte ich gerne wissen, welche niedrigste Drehzahl er annimmt.  Mich nervt nämlich, dass von be quiet nu so ein Last-Lautstärke-Diagramm vorhanden ist, wo jeder weiß, dass diese Lautstärkemessungen mit den Praxiswerten nicht so sehr korrelieren.

Edit: Und ich will wissen, warum die P9 im Idle lauter sind als die P8 (laut PCGH-Test).


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. November 2010)

Hallo ile

Sorry, dass ich bisher nicht geantwortet habe, bin an dem Thema dran, werd schauen, ob ich die von dir gewünschten Informationen bekommen kann und posten, sobald ich näheres erfahren habe.


----------



## ile (10. November 2010)

Die Max-upms hab ich mittlerweile selber auf eurer Homepage gefunden (unter Produkte vergleichen), aber die Min-upms sind nicht angegeben.


----------



## ile (17. November 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo ile
> 
> Sorry, dass ich bisher nicht geantwortet habe, bin an dem Thema dran, werd schauen, ob ich die von dir gewünschten Informationen bekommen kann und posten, sobald ich näheres erfahren habe.



Kommt da noch was?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. November 2010)

Hallo ile

Hier die Werte der Straight Power E8 Serie:


Watt|min Drehzahl
400|300
450|550
500|550
550|720
600|720
700|720und mit Kabelmanagment:


Watt|min Drehzahl
480|550
580|720
680|720


----------



## Philipus II (19. November 2010)

Könntet ihr bei Gelegenheit auch auf die HP mit einfügen. Gerade da ihr einen bekannten Lüfter verbaut, kann mans gut einschätzen, wie laut das Netzteil ist. Die dbA Angaben sind für mich hingegen meist nutzlos.
Und die der P9 wären auch noch nett


----------



## ile (19. November 2010)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bei Gelegenheit auch auf die HP mit einfügen. Gerade da ihr einen bekannten Lüfter verbaut, kann mans gut einschätzen, wie laut das Netzteil ist. Die dbA Angaben sind für mich hingegen meist nutzlos.
> Und die der P9 wären auch noch nett



Richtig. GENAU meine Gedanken.


----------



## ile (25. November 2010)

Kommen da noch die Werte zum P9, bitte?


----------



## mcmarky (3. Dezember 2010)

Liebes Be-Quiet Team!

Ich habe das neue Dark Power Pro P9 550W eingebaut, allerdings fördert der Lüfter schon im Idle (ca.65W) jede Menge kühle Luft. Es könnte zudem etwas leiser sein. Von der Leistung her würde wohl auch knapp das Straight Power E8 CM 480W für die Zukunft reichen. 

Sind Unterschiede bei der Lüfterdrehzahl im Idle zu erwarten?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Dezember 2010)

hallo mcmarky

Du meinst, ob die Leerlaufdrehzahl des Straight Power E8 CM mit 480W geringer wäre als beim 550W Dark Power Pro P9?


----------



## ile (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich dache, Sie nennen auch noch die Werte (U/min) für die P9-Serie?!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (7. Dezember 2010)

Uups, stimmt.

Die liefere ich so schnell wie möglich nach.


----------



## mcmarky (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Stefan,

genau... ich meine, ob ein Lüfterdrehzahlunterschied zwischen dem P9 550W und dem E8 CM 480W im Idle (65W) besteht, wenn die Raumtemperatur identisch ist...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Dezember 2010)

Die Leerlaufdrehzahlen und der Schalldruck der gesamten P9 Serie:
Bei 25°C Raumtemperatur, Chroma als Last, schräg von oben gemessen.


Watt|Drehzahl|Schalldruck
P9 550W|
735​
|13,8dB(A)
P9 650W|
713​
|13,9dB(A)
P9 750W|
1067​
|16,2dB(A)
P9 850W|
1048​
|16,1dB(A)
@mcmarky
Das 480W Straight Power E8 mit Kabelmanagment wäre etwas leiser als das 550W P9, könnte aber auch 70W weniger bereitstellen. Des weiteren besitzt das Dark Power Pro P9 auch eine Lüftersteuerung für externe Lüfter, was beim E8 nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## ile (8. Dezember 2010)

also müssten das P9 650 und das E8 600 ja bei niedriger Last gleich laut sein, oder?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ile

Ja, bei niederer Last sind das 600W Straight Power E8 ohne Kabelmanagment udn das 650W Dark Power Pro etwa gleich leise. 
Bei höherer Last hingegen ist das 650W Dark Power Pro P9 leiser als das 600W Straight Power E8.


----------



## mcmarky (8. Dezember 2010)

@ Stefan@be quiet!

Also der Lüfter dreht im Idle beim E8 480W langsamer.... schade eigentlich, dass es nicht beim P9 auch so ist.

Wieso lasst ihr den Lüfter denn beim P9 550W schon bei geringer Last so schnell laufen!?!?

Ich werde in Kürze auf die GTX570 setzen, dann wirds mit dem E8 480W schon sehr sehr eng.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. Dezember 2010)

Hallo mcmarky

Aufgrund der verbauten Lüftersteuerung haben wir uns für 4V Anlaufspannung entschieden, da hiermit ein Großteil aller am Markt erhältlichen Lüfter betrieben werden können. Die Verwendung einer PWM Steuerung für den Netzteil Lüfter war für uns leider nicht möglich...


----------



## mcmarky (11. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, PWM-Lüfter gibts nen Patent oder so, hat Antec....?

Also das E8 CM 480W wäre zu gering für die GTX570. Bliebe noch das 580W E8.

Frage mich nur, warum PCGH das E8 mit 580W als leiser bewertet als das Pro P9 550W. Laut den Angaben sind es 720 zu 730 U/min. Eigentlich müsste das P9 leiser sein, da der Lüfter weiter hinten im Gehäuse liegt.

Ist der Unterschied zwischen P9 0,2 Sone und E8 0,1 Sone wirklich vorhanden, oder lag es an dem Vorserienmodell des P9???


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo mcmarky

Ja, die Verwendung von PWM geregelten Lüftern in Netzteilen ist patentiert...

Ein Unterschied von bis zu 0,2 Sone ist auch nicht sehr groß, so dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, das du den Unterschied in der Praxis bemerken würdest.


----------



## mcmarky (11. Dezember 2010)

Echt cool dein Support hier im Forum, sogar am Wochenende! Vielen Dank dafür! 

Hab jetzt noch mal eine Frage zu einem Review des E8 CM 580W einer Fremdseite, ich zitiere von tweakpc.de:

"Der PCIe 6+2 Pin ist zusammen mit einem PCIe 6 Pin als doppelter Kabelstrang ausgeführt, der nur gemeinsam in den grünen Anschluss des Netzteils gesteckt werden kann. Im roten Anschluss kann ein weiterer PCIe 6 Pin Anschluss eingesteckt werden. 

Hier zeigt sich auch ein kleiner Kritikpunkt, denn beim be quiet! besitzen der PCEe Doppelstrang sowie der 12V EPS 8/4 Pin Anschluss jeweils eine eigene Schiene, die somit maximal bis 18A belastet werden darf.

Wer an PCIe1 (grün) eine GeForce GTX 480 betreibt die gerne auch mal 250 Watt aus dem Netzteil zieht, überlad die 12V Schiene, da sie eben nur mit 18A x 12V also 216 Watt ausgelegt ist. Eine Solche Karte müsste man also über Kreuz anschließen an Grün und Rot, dann baumelt leider aber ein PCIe Kabel wieder sinnlos im PC."

Also ist das Dark Pro P9 doch die beste Wahl für mein Sys mit einer GTX570, oder?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallo mcmarky

Für den Betrieb einer GPU sind beide Netzteile gut geeignet, solltest du aber 2 Grafikkarten einsetzen wollen, so sind die Dark Power Pro Geräte besser geeignet.


----------



## mcmarky (21. Dezember 2010)

Habe jetzt mal in ruhiger Umgebung gelauscht... in normaler Arbeitsposition ist das Dark Power Pro P9 550W nicht wahrnehmbar, man hört die Flöhe husten . Das Netzteil ist übrigens unten im meinen Lian Li eingebaut.

Es ist somit das mit Abstand beste Netzteil, welches ich bisher gekauft bzw. bestellt habe. 

Also unbedingt empfehlenswert.  Werde nach Weihnachten mal ein Review posten.


----------



## ile (21. Dezember 2010)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal in ruhiger Umgebung gelauscht... in normaler Arbeitsposition ist das Dark Power Pro P9 550W nicht wahrnehmbar, man hört die Flöhe husten . Das Netzteil ist übrigens unten im meinen Lian Li eingebaut.
> 
> Es ist somit das mit Abstand beste Netzteil, welches ich bisher gekauft bzw. bestellt habe.
> 
> Also unbedingt empfehlenswert.  Werde nach Weihnachten mal ein Review posten.



Was ist bei dir "ruhige Umgebung"? Ohne oder mit anderen Lüftern im PC?


----------



## mcmarky (22. Dezember 2010)

Ruhige Umgebung:

- Fenster geschlossen, ist auch sonst zu kalt .
- 22 Uhr, keine Umgebungsgeräusche
- extra Rivatuner installiert, damit der Grafikkartenlüfter bis 1% geregelt werden kann, er bleibt dann stehen
- alle anderen Lüfter mit Speedfan abgeschaltet
- Festplatte nur SSD
- Monitor und Lautsprecher auch aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Hi, Stefan,
sehr super, dass du dich den Fragen stellst, die die User an BeQuiet haben. 

Ich koppel hier mal meine Frage aus einem anderen Thread aus.



> Wieso drehen die Lüfter der High End Modelle im Idle so schnell?


Da mich persönlich das Dark Power Pro interessiert (ob 750 oder 850 Watt Modell weiß ich noch nicht, der BeQuiet Calculator hat beim 750 Watt Modell eine Belastung von knapp 90% ausgespuckt, was ich für viel halte und daher zum 850 Watt Modell tendiere), würde mich sehr interessieren, wie sie sich verhalten, wenn die Belastung nicht so hoch ist (was ja im Idle logisch ist) aber trotzdem drehen sie sehr schnell.


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hi, Stefan,
> sehr super, dass du dich den Fragen stellst, die die User an BeQuiet haben.
> 
> Ich koppel hier mal meine Frage aus einem anderen Thread aus.
> ...



Die P9 sind ärgerlicherweise lauter als die E8 bis 80 % Auslastung, warum auch immer. Das stört mich auch ziemlich. Hoffen wir mal, dass das noch verbessert wird (neue Revision wäre hübsch).

Und warum ist die Verwendung von PWM-Lüftern in NTs bitte "patentiert"?! Für so was ein Patent - was für ein Bürokratenschmarrn, das sollte man mal rechtlich überprüfen.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Quanti

Ich bin mal nicht so und verlinke mal auf die Antwort zu deiner Frage


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Jop, danke, ich lese mich da mal rein.


----------



## ile (10. Januar 2011)

@ Stefan@be quiet!:

Kannst du es dir eigentlich erklären, warum die P9-NTs bis ca. 80% Auslastung reproduzierbar jeweils 0,1 Sone lauter sind als die E8-NTs, obwohl die Lüfter im Idle doch gleich schnell rotieren?

Und warum ist die Minimum-Drehzahl beim P9-650 bitte genau so hoch wie beim E8-580, wo doch die Maximaldrehzahl beim E8 (trotz geringerer Watt-Zahl) mit 1357 upm *mehr als 200 upm höher* ist als beim P9 (1126)?!!! Somit ist es doch machbar (trotz Nicht-PWM-Steuerung), den Lüfter wie bei den niedrigwattigen E8-NTs mit 550 upm im Idle drehen zu lassen oder sogar noch weniger: Schließlich hat selbst der Lüfter des E8-500 eine *um über 100 upm höhere Maximaldrehzahl als das P9*, soll heißen: Das Drehzahlspektrum des Lüfters ist kein Hindernis! *WARUM* also 720 upm als Minimum bei den P9?!!  Das ist doch schon ziemlich unsinnig und auch einfach sehr schade.  Denn wenn die P9 genau so leise oder noch leiser als die E8 wären, würde ich mich SOFORT für das P9 entscheiden, das wäre dann das für mich perfekte NEtzteil (zumal ihr das Restwelligkeitsproblem ja offenbar beseitigt habt), aber so kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich das P9 nun nehme oder nicht (beim E8 sind mir das 24Pin- und das 8Pin-Kabel zu kurz, somit auch nicht ganz perfekt). Ich weiß: 0,1 Sone ist sehr wenig, aber ich bin nunmal Perfektionist, für mich macht das schon was aus. Und hier wäre eine bessere Lösung wirklich machbar gewesen! Bitte berücksichtigt das für eine zukünftige Weiterentwicklung oder Revision!


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ile

Es gibt mehrere Quellen für Geräusche in einem Netzteil. Eine davon sind die Lüfter. Es gibt aber weitere, wie z.B. elektronische Geräusche, die durch die anderen verbauten Komponenten erzeugte werden. Je geringer die elektrischen Ströme in einem Netzteil sind, desto geringer sind die elektronischen Geräusche, die das Netzteil erzeugt. Die Elektronik der E8 Netzteile ist für geringere Ströme ausgelegt als die der P9 Serie und die Komponenten im Netzteil sind darauf abgestimmt. Das ist der Grund, warum das Straight Power E8 hier etwas leiser ist.
Bei höherer Last hingegen kann das Dark Power Pro etwas leiser sein, da die Kühler hier etwas größer sind und die Effizienz des Dark Powers ist etwas höher. Daher muss der Lüfter auch nicht so stark arbeiten, um das Gerät zuverlässig zu kühlen.

Bezüglich der Mindestdrehzahl:
Die Lüfter in unseren Netzteilen werden über die Spannung geregelt. Aus diesem Grunde hängt die minimale Drehzahl, mit der sich Lüfter bei niedriger Last bewegt auch von dem verbauten Lüfter ab. Ein stärkerer Lüfter dreht bei der gleichen Spannung etwas schneller. Man könnte hier natürlich die Spannung etwas weiter senken. Nur ist auch das nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt möglich, bei der der Lüfter auch nach vielen Betriebsstunden zuverlässig anläuft. Da wir diese Steuerung auch nach außen führen, damit du deine Gehäuselüfter darüber regeln lassen könntest, müssen wir auch auf die am Markt erhältlichen Lüfter eine gewisse Rücksicht nehmen und eine gewisse Kompatiblität mit den auf dem Markt üblichen Lüftern sicher stellen. Bei umfangreichen internen Tests haben wir festgestellt, dass ein Großteil der am Markt erhältlichen Lüfter noch bei 4V betrieben werden kann. Aus diesem grunde können wir die Spannung, mit der das Netzteil den/die Lüfter ansteuert nicht weiter reduzieren.
Wir könnten natürlich auch langsamere Lüfter verbauen, allerdings sind unsere Netzteile für den Betrieb in einer 40°C Umgebung spezifiziert, was auch bei der Zulassung der Geräte überprüft wird. Aus diesem Grunde müssen wir die Kühlung des Netzteiles so auslegen, dass auch bei diesen Bedingungen bei voller Last das Netzteil nicht überhitzt. Dieses hat allerdings zur Folge, das der Lüfter entsprechend schneller drehen können muss.


----------



## ile (12. Januar 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Ile
> 
> Es gibt mehrere Quellen für Geräusche in einem Netzteil. Eine davon sind die Lüfter. Es gibt aber weitere, wie z.B. elektronische Geräusche, die durch die anderen verbauten Komponenten erzeugte werden. Je geringer die elektrischen Ströme in einem Netzteil sind, desto geringer sind die elektronischen Geräusche, die das Netzteil erzeugt. Die Elektronik der E8 Netzteile ist für geringere Ströme ausgelegt als die der P9 Serie und die Komponenten im Netzteil sind darauf abgestimmt. Das ist der Grund, warum das Straight Power E8 hier etwas leiser ist.
> Bei höherer Last hingegen kann das Dark Power Pro etwas leiser sein, da die Kühler hier etwas größer sind und die Effizienz des Dark Powers ist etwas höher. Daher muss der Lüfter auch nicht so stark arbeiten, um das Gerät zuverlässig zu kühlen.



Ach so, das heißt ja, dass die Geräusche, die nicht vom Kühlkonzept verursacht werden, beim E8 leiser sind, oder?



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Mindestdrehzahl:
> Die Lüfter in unseren Netzteilen werden über die Spannung geregelt. Aus diesem Grunde hängt die minimale Drehzahl, mit der sich Lüfter bei niedriger Last bewegt auch von dem verbauten Lüfter ab. Ein stärkerer Lüfter dreht bei der gleichen Spannung etwas schneller. Man könnte hier natürlich die Spannung etwas weiter senken. Nur ist auch das nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt möglich, bei der der Lüfter auch nach vielen Betriebsstunden zuverlässig anläuft. Da wir diese Steuerung auch nach außen führen, damit du deine Gehäuselüfter darüber regeln lassen könntest, müssen wir auch auf die am Markt erhältlichen Lüfter eine gewisse Rücksicht nehmen und eine gewisse Kompatiblität mit den auf dem Markt üblichen Lüftern sicher stellen. Bei umfangreichen internen Tests haben wir festgestellt, dass ein Großteil der am Markt erhältlichen Lüfter noch bei 4V betrieben werden kann. Aus diesem grunde können wir die Spannung, mit der das Netzteil den/die Lüfter ansteuert nicht weiter reduzieren.
> Wir könnten natürlich auch langsamere Lüfter verbauen, allerdings sind unsere Netzteile für den Betrieb in einer 40°C Umgebung spezifiziert, was auch bei der Zulassung der Geräte überprüft wird. Aus diesem Grunde müssen wir die Kühlung des Netzteiles so auslegen, dass auch bei diesen Bedingungen bei voller Last das Netzteil nicht überhitzt. Dieses hat allerdings zur Folge, das der Lüfter entsprechend schneller drehen können muss.



Genau diesen Punkt habe ich doch in meinem vorherigen Post am Beispiel des E8-500 und E8-580 widerlegt:

Drehzahlspektrum E8-580: (1357 - 720) upm = 637 upm

Drehzahlspektrum E8-500: (1247 - 550) upm = 697 upm

Drehzahlspektrum P9-650: (1126 - 713) upm = 413 upm *(!!!)

noch extremer: *P9-550: (1010 - 735) upm = *275 upm !!!*

--> Bei allen NTs kommt der SilentWings zum Einsatz. Dass er ein Drehzahlspektrum von 697 schafft, sieht man am E8-500. Eine _optimale_ Minimumdrehzahl für das P9-650 mit einer Maximum-upm von 1126 wäre somit: 

(1126 - 697) upm = *429* upm

Dass der SilentWings durchaus so niedrige Werte erreichen kann, sieht man am E8-400, dessen Lüfter min minimal 400 upm dreht. Diese 429 upm sind somit der optimale Minimum-upm-Wert für das P9-650. Das sind fast 300 upm weniger als der derzeitig real umgesetzte Min-upm-Wert von 720 !!! Und ich finde, wenn man schon die Möglichkeit hat, in seinem Top-Produkt die Lautstärkeentwicklung des Lüfters deutlich zu verringern, dann sollte man das doch tun!!! Es schadet schließlich auch nicht. Als Resultat sinkt auch die minimale Lautstärke. Selbst wenn aufgrund der oben genannten Störgeräusche das P9 dann immer noch einen Tick lauter wäre als das E8, kann man sich zumindest nicht vorwerfen lassen, lüfter-mäßig nicht alles getan zu haben. Zudem muss man ja auch bedenken: 
Lautstärke Störgeräusche + Lautstärke 720 upm sind in jedem Fall größer als Lautstärke Störgeräusche + Lautstärke 429 upm, das ist Fakt. Und da das P9 ja außerdem auch mehr kostet als das E8, sollte man erst recht schauen, dass das P9 nicht des Lüfters wegen lauter ist. Und das P9 ist übrigens ihr Top-Produkt: Da sollte man erst recht schauen, dass man alles im Rahmen des Budgets möglichst optimal macht, also auch die Lüftersteuerung. Und die ist im Moment eben nicht optimal mit dem Extrembeispiel P9-650: Hier ändert sich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit um max. 279 upm, beim E8-500 hingegen um 679 upm! Somit kann man beim P9 wirklich nicht von einer sinnvollen Lüfterregelung sprechen. Und dass be quiet es besser kann, sieht man ja am E8-500! Also lasst doch das Potential nicht ungenutzt, ein P9 (oder im Herbst die Weiterentwicklung) mit einer Minimumdrehzahl von höchstens 500 upm auf den Markt zu bringen! Es wäre doch ein Eigentor, es nicht zu tun, zumal ihr dann wirklich das attraktivste NT am Markt hättet. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Bei den E8s habt ihr es doch optimal gemacht, warum also beim (teureren) P9 nicht?!

Und noch so nebenbei: Enermax lässt bei seinen Top-Modellen den Lüfter nur mit 330 upm drehen. Da es sich hierbei um einen 140mm-Lüfter handelt, ist es nicht 1:1 vergleichbar, die korrespondierende Drehzahl (auf gleiche Lautstärke bezogen) für einen 120er SilentWings dürfte aber ungefähr in genau dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Drehzahlbereich von 429-500 upm liegen. Da eure NTs günstiger als die Modu87+ von Enermax sind, hättet ihr mit einem P9-650 mit verbesserter Lüftersteuerung das attraktivste NT-Angebot am Markt, was auch für mehr Cash bei euch sorgt, mich hättet ihr dann beispielsweise sicher.

Grüße,
ile.


----------



## mcmarky (18. Januar 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Genau diesen Punkt habe ich doch in meinem vorherigen Post am Beispiel des E8-500 und E8-580 widerlegt:
> 
> Drehzahlspektrum E8-580: (1357 - 720) upm = 637 upm
> 
> ...


 
Meine Sicht der Dinge:
Wie du sagst, es kommt wohl der gleiche SW zum Einsatz. Beim P9 wird keine hohe Drehzahl des Lüfters bei Volllast erforderlich, vermutlich aufgrund der Effizienz und geringerer Wärmeentwicklung. Aufgrund der zusätzlichen Lüfteranschlüsse ist die Anlaufspannung beim P9 höher gewählt. 

Da stell ich mir gleich zwei Fragen, evtl. kann Stefan das uns beantworten.

Warum verbaut BQ dann nicht den schwächeren SilentWing in den P9, der auch im E8-400W bzw. 480W verbaut ist?

Und wieso lässt man nicht einfach das Netzteil die Lüfterspannung weiter reduzieren, wenn KEIN separater Lüfter angeschlossen ist. Könnte man ja auch manuell mit einem Schalter regeln, so ähnlich wie mit dem Overclocking Key.


----------



## ile (18. Januar 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Da stell ich mir gleich zwei Fragen, evtl. kann Stefan das uns beantworten.
> 
> Warum verbaut BQ dann nicht den schwächeren SilentWing in den P9, der auch im E8-400W bzw. 480W verbaut ist?



Das ist ungefähr die Kurzfassung der Frage/Kritik, die ich stelle. 
Noch optimaler wäre natürlich ein eigens für das P9 ausgelegter Lüfter (von der Drehzahl her, siehe oben).


----------



## ile (21. Januar 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Ach so, das heißt ja, dass die Geräusche, die nicht vom Kühlkonzept verursacht werden, beim E8 leiser sind, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Stefan@be_quiet:

Ähm, hast du das jetzt eigentlich gelesen? Eine Antwort wäre schon ganz nett.


----------



## mcmarky (23. Januar 2011)

@Stefan

Könnte man also den Lüfter aus dem E8-480W in das P9 550W einbauen, wenn man keine weiteren Lüfter an das P9 dranhängt? Oder gibt es unter Umständen Temp-Probs beim P9? 

Eigentlich müsste es doch, wenns wärmer wird, den Lüfter schneller laufen lassen, oder ist die Obergrenze der Lüfterspannung unter 12V fix gesetzt?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo

Die beiden von dir genannten Netzteile besitzen schon den gleichen Lüfter


----------



## Dr.House (23. Januar 2011)

Wegen der etwas besseren Effizienz bei P9 sollte der Lüfter langsamer drehen als bei P8


----------



## ile (24. Januar 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die beiden von dir genannten Netzteile besitzen schon den gleichen Lüfter



Nein, eben nicht, und darum geht es mir doch die ganze Zeit:

Der im P9 fängt bei 735 upm (minimal) an, der vom E8-480 bei 550 upm (minimal), obwohl die Maximaldrehzahl des E8s mit 1251 ca. *250** upm (!!!) *höher ist als beim P9, d. h. die Minimaldrehzahl des Lüfters im P9 könnte noch geringer als 550 upm ausfallen, de facto ist sie aber im Moment sogar bei 735!!! Analoges gilt für das P9-650.

--> Die P9-NTs (550 / 650 Watt) können noch weiter verbessert werden, indem die Minimaldrehzahl auf unter 500 upm fixiert wird. 

Ist das jetzt angekommen (Ich habe leider immer noch kein direktes Feedback bekommen )? Zudem wollte ich wissen, ob die elektrischen Geräusche im P9 lauter sind als im P8.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo ile 
Ja, das Straight Power E8 ist grundsätzlich etwas leiser.

Der Regelbereich der Lüfter in unseren Netzteilen ist, wie du schon sagtest, sehr breit. Deshalb können sie bei den Dark Power Pro P9 Modelle mit nur 37,5% der Nenndrehzahl betrieben werden. Bei voller Auslastung bei 25°C Raumtemperatur sind es im schlechtesten Falle immer noch nur etwas über 50% der Nenndrehzahl des Lüfters. Aufgrund dessen, dass unsere Netzteile für den schlimmsten Fall ausgerüstet sein müssen, musste der Lüfter deutlich stärker ausgelegt sein, als es für den Normalfall notwendig wäre. Das kannst du auch schon an den weiter oben geposteten Werten zur Leistungsaufnahme der Lüfter sehen (0,2A bei den beiden kleineren und 0,45A bei den beiden größeren Modellen). Da die Straight Power E8 Serie keine Lüftersteuerung für Gehäuselüfter besitzt, war es uns möglich, die Spannung des Lüfters weiter abzusenken. Daher besitzen die Geräte der Straight Power E8 Reihe einen breiteren Regelbereich (im idle dreht der Lüfter mit etwa 30% der Nenndrehzahl, mit Ausnahme des 400W Modelles, bei dem der Lüfter sogar auf 25% seiner Nenndrehzahl abgesenkt werden konnte).



mcmarky schrieb:


> Warum verbaut BQ dann nicht den schwächeren SilentWing in den P9, der auch im E8-400W bzw. 480W verbaut ist?


Hallo mcmarky
In den Dark Power Pro 550 und 650W Modellen wurde der gleiche Lüfter wie in dem 480W Straigth Power E8 verbaut. Bei dem 400W Straight Power E8 ist ein schwächerer Lüfter verbaut.

Aufgrund der Vorgabe der Sicherheitstest, die bei 40°C durchgeführt werden, ist es notwendig, einen Lüfter zu verbauen, der das Netzteil selbst in dieser Umgebung zuverlässig kühlen kann.



mcmarky schrieb:


> Und wieso lässt man nicht einfach das Netzteil die Lüfterspannung weiter reduzieren, wenn KEIN separater Lüfter angeschlossen ist. Könnte man ja auch manuell mit einem Schalter regeln, so ähnlich wie mit dem Overclocking Key.


Hier stellt sich die Frage des Aufwandes bzw der Umsetzbarkeit sowie die Kosten dieser Steuerung.
Die Frage ist doch, ob die Kunden eine entsprechende Funktion benötigen, wenn ja, was sie bereit wären, dafür auszugeben und ob diese Funktion Auswirkungen auf die Rücksendequote der Geräte hätte.


----------



## ile (24. Januar 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo ile
> Ja, das Straight Power E8 ist grundsätzlich etwas leiser.
> 
> Der Regelbereich der Lüfter in unseren Netzteilen ist, wie du schon sagtest, sehr breit. Deshalb können sie bei den Dark Power Pro P9 Modelle mit nur 37,5% der Nenndrehzahl betrieben werden. Bei voller Auslastung bei 25°C Raumtemperatur sind es im schlechtesten Falle immer noch nur etwas über 50% der Nenndrehzahl des Lüfters. Aufgrund dessen, dass unsere Netzteile für den schlimmsten Fall ausgerüstet sein müssen, musste der Lüfter deutlich stärker ausgelegt sein, als es für den Normalfall notwendig wäre. Das kannst du auch schon an den weiter oben geposteten Werten zur Leistungsaufnahme der Lüfter sehen (0,2A bei den beiden kleineren und 0,45A bei den beiden größeren Modellen). Da die Straight Power E8 Serie keine Lüftersteuerung für Gehäuselüfter besitzt, war es uns möglich, die Spannung des Lüfters weiter abzusenken. Daher besitzen die Geräte der Straight Power E8 Reihe einen breiteren Regelbereich (im idle dreht der Lüfter mit etwa 30% der Nenndrehzahl, mit Ausnahme des 400W Modelles, bei dem der Lüfter sogar auf 25% seiner Nenndrehzahl abgesenkt werden konnte).
> ...



Nun, die einfachste und nicht wirklich teuere Lösung wäre: Einen Lüfter mit eigens für die P9-Reihe entworfenem Drehzahlspektrum, das deutlich weiter runter geht als 735 upm und gleichzeitig genug REserven bietet. Das fände ich schon sehr wichtig, denn wenn die weniger verbrauchte Energie (durch die höhere Effizienz) der P9er nicht in weniger Lautstärke durch weniger upm genutzt wird, ist es ja fast für die Katz. Und schließlich handelt es sich beim P9 um das *Topmodell* von be quiet: Da muss möglichst alles passen.
Oder man trennt die Steuerung der externen Lüfter von der Steuerung des internens.

Und dass die Elektronikgeräusche höher sind, sollte natürlich auch verbessert werden.


----------



## mcmarky (24. Januar 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hier stellt sich die Frage des Aufwandes bzw der Umsetzbarkeit sowie die Kosten dieser Steuerung.
> Die Frage ist doch, ob die Kunden eine entsprechende Funktion benötigen, wenn ja, was sie bereit wären, dafür auszugeben und ob diese Funktion Auswirkungen auf die Rücksendequote der Geräte hätte.


 
Klar, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Wäre aber vielleicht für ein kommendes Dark Power P10 ein super Feature, wenn es nochmal leiser würde . Würde dann glatt gekauft !


----------



## ile (24. Januar 2011)

mcmarky schrieb:


> Wäre aber vielleicht für ein kommendes Dark Power P10 ein super Feature, wenn es nochmal leiser würde . Würde dann glatt gekauft !



Ja, wenn die Qualität aufrecht erhalten werden kann (RippleNoise, Spannungssatbilität, ...), die elektrischen Störgeräusche weiter verringert werden können, die schönen langen Kabel (+ das Einzel-SATA-KAbel) erhalten bleiben und die upm deutlich gesenkt werden, dann kauf ich das P10 garantiert!


----------



## Nyuki (26. Januar 2011)

Also ihr geht da schon sehr detailliert in die Sache.
Ich kann nur nach meinem Ohr gehen.Ein Glas mit  Mineralwasser was schon 1-2 stunden auf dem Tisch steht in einer entfernung von 1.5 - 2 Meter höre ich noch Brodeln wobei die Lüft schon fast raus ist und nur noch ein Strudel aufbläht.Oft ist es so das ich den Fehler an meinem Pc suche der eigentlich auch auf Vollast keinen Mux von sich gibt.Ich muss mir was überlegen mit meinen Ohren und nach WETTE DASS gehen .Ich hatte einige Netzteile leider nicht das E8.Doch das P9 war bisher das geräuschloseste Netzteil was ich je hatte.Noch nicht mal kleine Elektrogeräusche hörbar,ausser wenn ich meine Ohren hinten an den Schacht dranhalte.Sobald ich den Kopf 3-5 cm wegnehme,0 Geräusche.Der Lüfter...am anfang hatte ich Angst das der Lüfter gar nicht dreht weil der so leise ist.Sind schon  1 1/2 - 2 Monate Vergangen und schon leicht zugestaubt.
Hat Jemand einen Tip wie ich das Netzteil ohne zu öffnen säubern kann?Bzw. den Staub von dem Lüfter entnehmen?Lüftdruckdose reicht nicht.Vieleicht einen Pinsel?


----------



## Philipus II (28. Januar 2011)

Alles was nicht mit Druckluft weggeht stört nicht, denke ich mal.


----------



## ile (23. Februar 2011)

Also, ich werde nun höchstwahrscheinlich demnächst mir und einem Kumpel je ein E8 580 CM kaufen. Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage: Entgegen der Angaben auf eurer Homepage und Datenblättern heißt es in so gut wie allen Testberichten, dass das 8-Pin-EPS-Kabel erfreulicherweise 70cm lang ist. Laut euren Angaben sind es 55cm. Was stimmt denn nun?
( wenn es 70cm lang ist, bräuchte ich kein Verlängerungskabel, das wäre gut)


----------



## ile (9. März 2011)

ile schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich werde nun höchstwahrscheinlich demnächst mir und einem Kumpel je ein E8 580 CM kaufen. Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage: Entgegen der Angaben auf eurer Homepage und Datenblättern heißt es in so gut wie allen Testberichten, dass das 8-Pin-EPS-Kabel erfreulicherweise 70cm lang ist. Laut euren Angaben sind es 55cm. Was stimmt denn nun?
> ( wenn es 70cm lang ist, bräuchte ich kein Verlängerungskabel, das wäre gut)



 Bekomme ich da bitte noch eine Antwort?! Ich brauch doch nur noch diese abschließende Info, dann kauf ich.


----------

